# Send Her My Love - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Journey has SO many great tunes and this remains of of my very faves! These videos breaks down how i play this tune....thanks for watching!

Rhythm 
Send Her My Love/Journey (tutorial) - cover by Tonedr - YouTube

solo
Send Her My Love/Journey (solo tutorial) - cover by Tonedr - YouTube


----------

